# Disjointed .iso part files



## Vice8641 (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so I downloaded something from rapidshare, it was in an .iso format and in parts, each part has 92 MBs (8 parts in total).

Only after downloading them all, I realized the file extensions are this
.iso.001
.iso.002
.iso.003 etc.

So I removed the .001 part from the name, and it instantly recognized it as an .iso format and set the default extractor to WinRAR.
But when I tried to rename the other parts, like remove .002 from .iso.002, it gave me an error that there was already a file with that name (the first file).
This was a problem, so I renamed all the files and switched the .iso.00# to be .00#.iso. It worked, but...
The first file doesn't recognize there are other files to extract, so the extracted file is corrupted, and I can't even open the other files since they're all meant to be extracted as one file.
It's quite a frustrating issue and re-downloading won't help since it isn't a default name issue.
So I was wondering is there an option in WinRAR or wherever, where I could assign the first file to be extracted with the other files? That is, link them all together?

I'll take a "No, there isn't." as an answer, so I know I can stop trying.

Thanks in advance, and thanks for even reading through my issue.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Open WinRar *first*. Navigate to the folder, highlite all the files and extract.


----------



## Vice8641 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion, but it didn't work. WinRAR still reports that the files besides the first one are of an unknown format or corrupted (repairing them doesn't work). Oh well, thanks for your help!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Add the number extensions back and then double click on the first file (.001) when Windows asks which program to use to open select WinRar. It should open the entire collection as one archive and then allow you to extract all the parts to your prefered location as a single ISO file. You can then use ISOBUSTER or other program to open the joined file or if you prefer use NERO or other CD writing program to burn the ISO file to a disk. If you get an error when trying to open the collection in WinRar it may indicate that you are missing one or more parts of the collection.

If you have all parts of the collection and still get an error you can also try using 7-Zip or HJ-Split which are both free. You should be able to find plenty of info on Google on how to join and extract the files using either of these programs. Google search should also provide freeware programs that can be used to burn to disk in case you don't have Nero.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

